# need ice cream recipe



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

does anybody have a recipe for ice cream that does not involve cooking. used to have a recipe that worked good but have lost it and now with the milk cow we are having a lot of excess milk that the kids what to turn into ice cream but I want a simple kid friendly recipe. they have smaller hand crank makers that you freeze the base than just add ingredients and stir. if this has been asked before could someone link me to the thread, my search skills are lacking. thanks.


----------



## familyinthewood (Feb 10, 2013)

I have Great recipe if you don't mind raw eggs. This is it roughly: you can change it as its not picky. Break 5 cold eggs in glass container mix and add about 1/4 c raw honey and stevia or sugar if thats what you prefer. Add 1-2 c cream, and about 1 cup milk. 1 tbsp vanilla and pour into icecream maker. We love it and add cream cheese sometimes for a very rich flavor. And we vary the ratios of milk and cream as well since we don't have as much cream with milking goats.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

2 C milk
1 tsp vanilla
1 1/2 C. sugar
1/2 C cocoa (if you want chocolate, otherwise leave it out)
2 C cream

I dump it all in a half gallon jar and shake til mixed, then put it in the ice cream maker. Easy and not too bad.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

thermopkt, we might give that a try tonight! My grandmother-in-law thought my kids REALLY needed an ice cream maker, but I haven't gotten around to using it yet. That sounds easy enough that I just might!


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Here's my favorite ice cream recipe.
5 eggs, beaten
2 cups sugar
2 teaspoons vanilla
1 pint whipping cream
1 quart half and half

Mix all together and put into ice cream maker. Add milk to the fill line of the ice cream maker. Start cranking and enjoy. If you want a different twist, use goat milk instead of cow milk. I did at the fair last year and the kids all loved it.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

This is my newest excessive compulsive behavior. I used to buy a favorite all natural ice cream until they started adding some kind of gum. My SIL uses 4 ingredients in his little ice cream machine that has a container that you put in the freezer ahead of time. I love the ice cream. I don't have a machine but I scaled down the recipe and it make me very happy. Great for deer camp or fish camp too, if you have a refrigerator freezer.

Mix in a little bowl--One pint of heavy cream, one half pint of whole milk (use what ever milk you have), 3/4 Cup of sugar, a splash of real vanillia extract. stir for a few seconds to blend and suspend the sugar evenly. Pour into two separate zip sandwhich bags or same size freezer bags. Toss in the freezer. Get them out to play with every half hour for a few seconds, squishing gently in your hands. Makes your hands feel good and tingle for a while. Makes about 8 small servings, 4 large servings or serves me one time. Now I will never buy an ice cream maker.

Things I have learned. If you put it in the freezer and it gets too hard, you can let the bags sit out for a few minutes and squish a little. You can even pop them in the microwave for a 15 count and squish them. That's part of the fun of figuring it out.

With the ingredients lined up, you can have it mixed up, in the bags and the freezer with the dish and spoon washed in about a minute. How tough is that?

Two little bags feeze quick. Your mileage may vary.

I dream about doing this with goat cream only--that would only be 3 ingredients. I hope someone who milks goats will try it and report.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Bret, that's similar to thermopkt's recipe. We tried it last night and it was SO AMAZING! I'll be forward and admit that I didn't even mix well it before I threw it in the ice cream freezer. The paddle did a fine job, though.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Taylor R. said:


> Bret, that's similar to thermopkt's recipe. We tried it last night and it was SO AMAZING! I'll be forward and admit that I didn't even mix well it before I threw it in the ice cream freezer. The paddle did a fine job, though.


Fun. I like grainy any way. This is surprisingly smooth even without gum.


----------

